# משחקים לחתול - מיני סקר/סקירה



## inbal76 (23/11/04)

משחקים לחתול - מיני סקר/סקירה 
איזה משחקים מצאתם שהם הכי יעילים אצלכם להעסקת חתול (וגורים משתוללים בפרט)? כזכור או לא אני מטופלת בגורה מופרעת למדי שאם לא מעסיקים אותה במשחקים היא מוצאת לה משחקים שהיא לא אמורה - כלומר עושה נזקים. להלן המשחקים שניסיתי, עלותם ויעילותם אצלי. אשמח אם תכתבו גם אתם מניסיונכם. 1. חכה עם משחק בקצה. שתי חכות עלו לי 14-15 שקל. אחת עם כדור מרשרש ואחת עם עכבר מבד. מעסיק את החתולה לזמן רב. החיסרון הוא שצריך להחזיק את החכה ולנענע (אפשר אולי לתלות באיזה מקום, אבל אני עוד לא מצאתי איפה). היתרון הוא שאפשר להחזיק אותה ביד אחת כשעושים משהו אחר. הכדור המרשרש יותר טוב מהעכבר, כי אפשר למשוך איתו את תשומת ליבה כשהיא עסוקה במשהו לא רצוי אחר, וגם כי קשה לה יותר לתפוס אותו. לעומת זאת את העכבר היא יכולה לנשוך. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 מומלץ מאוד. 2. עכבר עם קפיץ. כ-25 שקלים. חסרון: הולך רק כ-10 שניות ואז צריך למתוח את הקפיץ שוב. וכשהוא עומד הוא לא כל כך מעניין אותה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא שווה. 3. עכבר עם קטניפ. 6 שקלים. כשניתן לה בפעם הראשונה נרשמה התלהבות גדולה, והעסיק אותה 20-30 דקות, שזה באמת הרבה בשביל צעצוע נייח. אבל מה? אח"כ ככל הנראה הריח התפוגג ומאז הוא לא מעניין אותה יותר בגרוש. מסקנה: צעצוע חד פעמי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למרות שלקנות פעם אחת אפשר כי זה זול. 4. כדורי נייר קטנים. עלות 0. (לוקחים חתיכת נייר בגודל של קבלה ועושים כדור) שימושי ביותר, מעסיק אותה הרבה לבד. חיסרון: בסוף הם תמיד מגיעים למקום שאי אפשר להוציא אותם ממנו. יש לי להערכתי מתחת למיטה+מקרר+ארונות יותר מ-50 כדורים. אבל תמיד אפשר למצוא עוד נייר ולעשות כדור חדש. אפשר גם מעטיפות של קרמבו וכדומה. נייר עיתון פחות טוב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5. בקבוקים ריקים, גלילי קרטון, קופסאות ריקות קטנות וכדומה. עלות 0. אבל אין התלהבות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6. "דברים קטנים מפלסטיק". עלות 0. הכוונה לפקקים ודברים בגודל דומה, שהיא יכולה לשחק איתם כדורגל. יתרון: מעסיק אותה לבד. חיסרון: דווקא הדברים שהיא הכי מתלהבת מהם זה הדברים הקטנים ביותר שאני מפחדת שהיא תבלע ולכן לא נותנת. אבל בסה"כ אפשרי. 7. שקיות ניילון. עלות 0. שימושי לעיתים. החסרון שאני לא מעיזה להשאיר אותה לבד עם השקיות מפחד שהיא תכנס ולא תצליח לצאת ותחנק. 8. בובות. (כאלה מבד ממולא, לא פלסטיק). שימושי לגורה נושכת, כתחליף לנשיכות בידיים. לפיצוש יש כמה וכמה בובות, אבל רק אחת באמת משמשת אותנו לעניין. כזאת שגם קצת מרשרשת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל אין טעם בהרבה בובות, כי זה נייח ולכן לא מעניין. 9. גרב ממולאת בנייר. עלות 0. ניסיתי אתמול. היתה התלהבות, אך לזמן קצר בלבד. 10. כדורים. עלות כ- 0-15 שקלים. שימושי מאוד. חסרונות: הולכים לאיבוד לעיתים קרובות. יתרונות: זה זז, זה מעסיק אותה לבד. כדורים שעושים רעש עדיפים על כאלה שלא. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה מה שיש לי בינתיים. החכה מקום ראשון ללא ספק.


----------



## catslover (23/11/04)

יש לי משו טוב ולא יקר אבל הולך ל 
איבוד מדי פעם.... בעיקר לספידי הטיפשוני.. טוב את מכירה את הכדורי קלקר האלו שעושים מהם יצירות כאלו אנשים כאלה מצחיקים... אז קונים חבילה של איזה 10-15 או יותר קטנים ביותר כמות פחות כסף... באיזה 8 שקלים... יש מליון גדלים... זה לא יקר.. ככה שלא נורא אם קורה לזה משו וזה ממש מגרה ומשגע אותם ואם זה לא נאבד להם הםן יכולים לשחר עם זה שעות.. זה הדבר הכי יצירתי שיש לי כל. השאר כתבת כבר... תנסי את זה... זה ממש טוב ולא ידר ואין מה לדאוג הם לא מתקרפים ואי אפשר לבלוע אותם...


----------



## inbal76 (23/11/04)

תודה! אני אחפש את זה. נשמע טוב.


----------



## רוברטה וויליאמס (23/11/04)

קניתי משהו חדש 
כדור עם אור ומנגינה שמסתובב בכל הבית לבד- החתולה אחריו עושה לו מארבים... אם תרצי אני אצלם את זה.


----------



## inbal76 (23/11/04)

נשמע מצוין. זה יקר? 
ואיפה מצאת את זה? (בחנות של צעצועים לתינוקות או בחנות חיות?)


----------



## רוברטה וויליאמס (23/11/04)

29 שקל- בחנות צעצועים


----------



## inbal76 (23/11/04)

תודה!


----------



## Usagi (24/11/04)

יו רוברטה בבקשה תצלמי 
ותגידי לנו באיזה חנות בדיוק קנית


----------



## רוברטה וויליאמס (24/11/04)

טוב 
זה מחנות בסוף רח' רוטשילד ראשל"צ ליד חנות חיות איגואנה. יש על זה מדבקה של "צעצועי מיכל" אם זה עוזר לכם.


----------



## לאבלי1 (23/11/04)

רוברטה תצלמי בשבילי אני רוצה 
לראות וגם לדעת איפה קנית. תודה


----------



## habubnik (23/11/04)

אצלנו: 





 החכה שלנו מחוברת בקצה לעכבר שעיר שבתוכו יש משהו מרשרש. תמיד דרך טובה למשוך אותן ולהעסיק אותן כשצריך. אני אפילו תוקעת את החכה בין המיטה למזרון, כך שהעכבר קצת באוויר, ומכיוון שהחוט עשוי מגומי זה גם קופץ להן. סבבה לחלוטין. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בובות מפוחלצות עניינו אותן רק כשהן היו תינוקות קטנות, עכשיו אפילו גוצ'ו בקושי מוצא בהן עניין. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היפר מתה על פקקים. הבעיה היא שהיא מעלימה אותם תוך שניה ואז צריך להביא לה עוד אחד. זה לא נגמר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שקיות ניילון זה ה-דבר בשבילהן, ואפילו מצאתי אחת שלא נקרעת בקלות והידיות שלה מקובעות אז הן לא יכולות להחנק מזה. הבעיה שזה מעין ניילון קשיח שעושה יותר רעש ממכסחת דשא. ולפעמים פשוט אי אפשר לסבול את זה יותר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קופסאות קרטון שהן יכולות להכנס ולצאת מהן, לחכות על הגג ולקפוץ על מי שמסתובב ליד הקופסה - זה תמיד להיט. הבעיה שאין לנו כבר יותר מדי מקום לכל הקופסאות האלה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כדורים לא מעניינים אותן בכלל (אולי כי הם לא עושים רעש). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הבעיה העיקרית היא היפר, שמתאהבת בכל מה שאני לא רוצה שהיא תיגע. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מעבר לזה, הבנות פתחו עסק קבלנות והוציאו את כל האזיקונים (לא הרגילים, אלא אלה שיש להם מסמר בצד אחד ולולאת פלסטיק מצד שני) של כל החוטי חשמל וטלפון שעברו על הפאנלים והמשקופים. ועכשיו אחרי שלקחתי להן את המסמרים, הן משחקות עם החוטים שתלויים עכשיו בכל מקום. אם מישהו עושה שיפוצים וצריך קבלן הריסה, השתיים שלי עושות זאת בחינם. בקיצור, המסקנה שלי: מזל שהם "הולכים מכות" רוב הזמן אחד עם השני, כי הבית לא היה עומד בזה בסופו של דבר, ומתפרק.


----------



## inbal76 (23/11/04)

טוב, לכם יש את המשחק האולטימטיבי 
עוד חתולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מכירה גם את בעיית המשחק עם חוטי החשמל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מידי פעם היא גם מנתקת לי את המחשב תוך כדי גלישה. כמה נחמד. אני מחכה שהיא תגדל בתקווה שמתישהו היא לא תוכל להדחס יותר למאחורה של המחשב איפה שכל החוטים.


----------



## YulaShpil (23/11/04)

אצלנו כלום לא עובד ../images/Emo10.gif 
מיק לא מתעניין בשום משחק מיועד לחתולים..... אפילו לא כדורי נייר. א-ב-ל אם קורה ונופל על הרצפה חוט מתכת דק, או גבעול שהיה פעם אשכול ענבים, מיק פוצח בטורניר כדורגל עם עצמו, שלא היה מבייש את המודיאל!


----------



## inbal76 (23/11/04)

חחחח ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## אשתר1 (23/11/04)

שכחתם את הלייזרים 
סמן לייזר יכול להריץ אותם בטירוף ,עולה גרושים   והם מתזזים בעקבות הנקודה . הייתרון :אפשר לשבת,אנחנו לא חלק מהתיזוז
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חיסרון: אסור לכוון לעיניים עלול לפגוע בראייה.


----------



## YulaShpil (23/11/04)

נכון, שכחתי... 
פעם ילד בבית השכן שיחק עם לייזר על הקיר שלנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ומיק השתגע מהנקודה האדומה המרצדת... לכן "קפצתי" עכשיו על ההזדמנות של הלייזר, אבל עוד לא הלכתי להביא אותו מברלין...


----------



## מירטל (23/11/04)

כלב שמשתף פעולה. 
אבל עוד דברים שחתוליבאן אוהב : כדורי צמר קטנים - אני לא יודעת איך הם הגיעו אלינו, אבל הוא חולה עליהם. קוקיות של אחותי הקטנה, בעיקר אם הן מחוברות לחוט שאפשר לגרור על הריצפה. ג'וקים. אני לא יודעת איך קוראים לזה - חצי כדור שאפשר לקפל פנימה ואז הוא קופץ ( זה מבהיל אותם לפעמים, ולפעמים גם אותנו).


----------



## האפי לי (23/11/04)

עוד אחד זול 
קופסת קרטון זה לא משנה אם היא שמשה להובלת מקרר או נעלי אצבע עוד לא פגשתי חתול שלא מגיב לקרטונים אצלינו יש בעיה עם צעצועים, מיקי(=כלב) לא מרשה לחתולים לשחק- חשבנו בהתחלה שמדובר רק בצעצועים שלו, כולל מה שהוא לא אוהב, אבל מסתבר שמדובר בהכל כולל דברים שמעולם לא היו שלו, למעט נייר טואלט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מצד שני הוא מספק שעשוע לפחות להכי שובב מהחתולים


----------



## כןזאתאני (23/11/04)

ואצלנו 
טוני מפעת גילו ומעמדו הבכיר בבית כמעט ולא משחק בכלום < חוץ מגוקים וסממיות שהוא צד, אב כן ובלונים אם הוא מוצא בחוץ- אין כמו לקום בבוקר ולמצוא בלון סגול ליד המיטה) סימה עדיין משחקת, הפיבוריטים שלה זה עכבר קטן ומרשרש שהיא נוטה לשים בקערת האוכל שלה. ויש לה גם מתקן, מן קולב שניתפס על הדלת אליו מחובר חוט אלסטי שבקצהו עכבר מרשרש. ובנוספ יש את הלייזר שעם הזמן היא איבדה בו עיניין. אה כן ויש את היד שלי.


----------



## כןזאתאני (23/11/04)

ואצלנו 
טוני מפעת גילו ומעמדו הבכיר בבית כמעט ולא משחק בכלום < חוץ מגוקים וסממיות שהוא צד, אב כן ובלונים אם הוא מוצא בחוץ- אין כמו לקום בבוקר ולמצוא בלון סגול ליד המיטה) סימה עדיין משחקת, הפיבוריטים שלה זה עכבר קטן ומרשרש שהיא נוטה לשים בקערת האוכל שלה. ויש לה גם מתקן, מן קולב שניתפס על הדלת אליו מחובר חוט אלסטי שבקצהו עכבר מרשרש. ובנוספ יש את הלייזר שעם הזמן היא איבדה בו עיניין. אה כן ויש את היד שלי.


----------



## spark lite (23/11/04)

יש עכבר קטן 
עם זנב ארוך בחנות של חיות עולה 3 שקלים הכי פשוט, נראה מעפף ואצלי הם לא עוזבים אותו! גם קופסת גפרורים חצי מלאה סגורה מחזיקה אותם וכדורים מניר כסף בגודל קצת יותר גדול ממה שיכול להכנס מתחת למיטה או הספות, אחרת הם משגעים שעה לבוא להוציא להם את זה..


----------



## Applebite (23/11/04)

אחלה "מאמר", אולי כדאי להוסיף 
לטאגליינס או למאמרים אם אין שם משהו כזה...


----------



## arthurangel (23/11/04)

המשחק האולטימטיבי!!../images/Emo26.gif 
עכבר מרשרש שמחובר לחוט גמיש וארוך מאוד, שבקצהו U מפלסטיק עם גומי בקצה, שאותו תופסים על משקוף. ארתור משחק איתו שעות!!! הוא אורב לו מאחורי שולחנות, קופץ עליו מהספות (כמעט חצי מטר זינוק באויר, יש לי חתול מעופף!), מתנפל עליו, וכל פעם שהוא מצליח לתפוס אותו ולהצמיד לרצפה, ברגע מסויים העכבר בורח לו מהידיים ומזנק לאויר בחזרה, אין לכם מושג כמה שזה מלהיב אותו! יש גם תמונות (שכבר פורסמו, אבל מילא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) ארתור והעכבר על החוט אנג'ל לא משחק עם כלום פרט לחוטים קטנים או עגבניית שרי משוטטת


----------



## habubnik (23/11/04)

התמונות לא מופיעות, אלא ../images/Emo128.gif


----------



## arthurangel (23/11/04)

כולן מופיעות לי ככה ../images/Emo4.gifמקווה שהבעיה 
תעבור מעצמה.


----------



## Adidush וזהו (23/11/04)

לוחצי עליהן ואז מופיע.. ../images/Emo8.gif


----------



## Applebite (23/11/04)

לא הבנתי את עניין ה-U בקצה עם 
הגומי...? מה זה אומר ואיך זה נתפס על משקוף?


----------



## אייקו1 (23/11/04)

קניתי כזה ביום שישי ב-12 ש"ח 
אכן פטנט מאוד מוצלח. אצלנו יש ציפור בקצה אבל מה זה כבר משנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 טרף זה טרף בכל מקרה. ה-U הוא משהו כמו המתקן של הסטטוסקופ של הרופאים, "מחבק" ככה את המשקוף, וממנו משתלשל חוט גומי שבקצהו העכבר/ציפור וכו'. הם תופסים את זה מתחילים ללכת עם זה ואז זה משתחרר בדיוק לכוון ההפוך. גם אנחנו מאוד נהנים לראות את אייקו בקפיצות וסאלטות שלא היו מביישות אתלטית באולימפיאדה (בעצם במחשבה שנייה, כל אתלטית היתה "מתה" שתוכל לקפוץ ככה).


----------



## גלי® (23/11/04)

חוץ מלהכניס גור חדש הביתה בכל פעם 
שהמבוגרים יותר מפסיקים להשתולל ? אני לוקחת כדור-פלא (זוכרים את זה?) וחותכת בו את הקימורים... הופכת אותו למצולע עם כמה שיותר צלעות שקופץ לכל מיני כיוונים בלתי-צפויים...


----------



## Applebite (23/11/04)

לא זוכרים! ../images/Emo8.gif מה זה?


----------



## גלי® (23/11/04)

רוצה לבוא לעזור לי להוציא את ה-20 
שמסתובבים כאן בבית ולהזכר? ))) בעקרון, זה נראה ככה, רק בלי התמונה בפנים, והוא קופץ נורא גבוה...


----------



## catslover (23/11/04)

זה לא שובר דברים?! או מסוכן?!


----------



## גלי® (23/11/04)

ממש לא... אם קונים את הקטן (קוטר 2 
ס"מ) וחותכים לו פינות, אז הוא לא מספיק חזק בשביל לכסח (לא חתולים ולא פיציפקס בבית)... לא מומלץ לתת להם כאלו אם יש כלב בסביבה, כי כלב עלול לבלוע את זה, אבל פרט לזה - זה בטוח לגמרי...


----------



## Applebite (23/11/04)

אה פשוט כדור גומי שקופץ ממש גבוה 
אני מתה על אלה, כיף לשחק איתם אפילו כשגדולים (וכשבני אדם) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואני אשמח לבוא לעזור


----------



## גלי® (23/11/04)

אם תלחצו על הקישורים  כאן וגם ואפילו, תוכלו למצוא עוד רעיונות לדברים שניתן לעשות להם בבית...


----------



## Noaal (24/11/04)

טריק הכי אוהבת את העכברים הקטנים 
למי שיש גורים ראיתי בגונג'ל (אפשר לחשוב שאני עובדת שם מרוב השעות שאני מבלה בחנות הזו) * אוניברסיטה לחתולים* רק שזה היה * יקר * בטירוף! זה נראה בערך כך (לא מצאתי את המוצר עצמו - אולי הפסיקו לייצר אותו)


----------



## habubnik (24/11/04)

../images/Emo35.gif


----------



## Noaal (24/11/04)

אוף קישור דפוק!!!! 
זה נראה בערך כך (רק עגול)


----------



## Applebite (24/11/04)

העכברים הקטנים תמיד הולכים לאיבוד 
אצלנו


----------



## Usagi (24/11/04)

משחקים שעובדים אצל בי 
1. לייזר - מת על זה 2. גרב (כמובן חדשה) - משוגע קופץ 3. אצבע בפינת החדר - מת על זה אני מסתתרת מאחורי קיר ועושה שיראה רק את האצבע שלי עולה ויורדת והוא פשוט קופץ עליי חחחחחח 4. קוקו - אני מתחבאת מאחורי כרית ועושה לו קוקו מצידי הכרית והוא מתנפל עליי (על הכרית) חחחחח 5. חוט אחב או רצועה של בד על הרצפה ואני מושכת לאט לאט והוא מתלהב חבל על הזמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הרעיון של רוברטה עם הכדור נשמע מאוד מעניין תמיד אני מוכנה לנסות לו משהו חדש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ומשחקים שבי לא שם עליהם המשחק שנתלה מהמשקוף - לא עובד עליו בכלל עכברים שלא נעים - לא מתלהב ואפילו מפהק קשה לרצות אותו


----------



## אילנה ורונית (24/11/04)

אצלנו כדורים שולטים 
כדורי ספוג בעיקר, יש לנו שניים אחד בגודל כדור טניס שממנו הם לא מתלהבים וגם הרסו אותו עם הציפורניים, ועוד אחד קטן יותר, בגודל כדור פינג פונג, שהם ממש רבים עליו. כדורים מנייר אלמניום רק החסרון שהם מעלימים לי אותם מתחת לכל מיני חפצים בבית. וכדור אלמניום עם חוט תפירה שאני מכינה, הם מתים על זה, אני מלפפת סביב הנייר אלומניום חוט, ואז יוצרת כדור וכך החוט לא בורח החוצה (בטוח לא הסברתי ברור ואף אחד לא הבין מה אני רוצה) וכמובן לייזר, אבל איתו הפסקתי כי זה די משגע אותם, גם כשמפסיקים איתו הם מחפשים ומחפשים...


----------



## עדי מרק (24/11/04)

שעשוע (גם בשבילי...) 
חוץ מכדורים ועכברים למינהם, אני אוהבת להפריח להם בועות סבון. הם מהופנטים מזה, ואח"כ יוצאים מההלם ומתחילים לפוצץ אותם. חוץ מזה, יש לי בובת-חתול שתלויה עם קליפס וקפיץ..והמשחק שהם הכי אוהבים זה לעזור לי להשפריץ מים כשאני רוחצת כלים....


----------



## y s m a (25/11/04)

גם לי יש.... 
לקחת נייר כסף ולקמט אותו לכדור בינוני-קטן זה המשחק האהוב ביותר על החתולה שלי. מדי פעם אני מוצאת עשרות כדורים כאלה שהיא מחביאה מתחת לארון (מעין מקום המחבוא שלה) והכי חשוב לא צריך לקנות כלום מלבד הנייר כסף שכבר קיים בבית.


----------



## עמלצון (25/11/04)

cat attack 
מי שרוצה להשקיע קצת יותר יש את צעצוע שבקישור :


----------



## רוברטה וויליאמס (25/11/04)

ראיתי את זה ב-../images/Emo44.gif- מגניב


----------

